# 2009 Austin Spring



## cubekid (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

So just wanted to give everyone a heads up that the *2009 Austin Spring* will be taking place on *February 21, 2009* at *The University of Texas at Austin*:

http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2009austinspring.php


Most of the pertinent information should be up on the website. The only things that you may be interested in that are not put up are information about hotels (should be up soon, waiting to get confirmation on rates, should have the information by mid-next week) and the exact room (because of university scheduling, we won't find this out until mid january; however, there are lots of good rooms on campus, so we will have a good room to use).

I really hope many of you guys can make this competition. Texas and the surrounding states have many very talented cubers, but very few competitions, and we would like to remedy this. If you guys have any questions, feel free to email me at [email protected] .

Thanks,
-Sapan Upadhyay


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll definately be there.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 30, 2008)

wrong section.......


----------



## Bob (Nov 30, 2008)

that's my 39th birthday!


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 30, 2008)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> wrong section.......



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## cubekid (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob said:


> that's my 39th birthday!



More the reason to come to the competition!




Oh, and is this really the wrong section? This is where I posted previously, and I didn't know where else to post.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 18, 2008)

Learned about the one from last month yesterday, and search for some on this one. We need another Dallas one (I'm much closer), the last-and only-one was 
a few years ago!

anyway, I hope to attend this one in February. While I average in the early-mid 40's, there were several people I could rank above from the last competition  I'm gonna try and get Sub-20 before this competition, which is very possible if I learn the rest of the PLLs, work on F2L and Cross, and even get in more OLL's.
Of course, everyone else is gonna get better too...

Good Luck To Everyone!


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2008)

bob is kidding, cubekid.


----------



## Bob (Dec 18, 2008)

well, only partly. the camera adds 15 pounds and the internet adds 15 years.


----------



## cubekid (Dec 19, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> Learned about the one from last month yesterday, and search for some on this one. We need another Dallas one (I'm much closer), the last-and only-one was
> a few years ago!
> 
> anyway, I hope to attend this one in February. While I average in the early-mid 40's, there were several people I could rank above from the last competition  I'm gonna try and get Sub-20 before this competition, which is very possible if I learn the rest of the PLLs, work on F2L and Cross, and even get in more OLL's.
> ...



I hope to see you there! Good luck!

@Kian: Haha, yea, I know that Bob isn't really 39 .


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Im try going to be there ! hopefully ill be sub 30/20 by Feb 21!


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Dec 23, 2008)

See you there. Have you already registered?


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Speedcuber023 said:


> See you there. Have you already registered?



Well its up to my mom if I can actually go to the comp. so until then i wont register


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> Speedcuber023 said:
> 
> 
> > See you there. Have you already registered?
> ...



Same for me, although my parents seem find with us going to Austin that weekend, we've haven't been there yet.

I just won't register until closer to the competition, I want to make sure that their aren't any important plans that weekend. I'll join sometime mid-January, probably.

And curious: How old are you guys? I'm 14, will I be the youngest there?


----------



## Kian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Chris Hansen has heard that one before, Bob.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you get for winning 1st Place in this competition?


----------



## Odin (Jan 11, 2009)

Well i have some Q's, how do i register to the WCA? And as of right now it looks like im going to be able to come!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 12, 2009)

Odin said:


> Well i have some Q's, how do i register to the WCA? And as of right now it looks like im going to be able to come!



You don't register to the WCA. Once you compete at a competition, you'll be given a WCA ID. Just sign up for the Austin competition on their website.


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok i signed up, for 2x2x2 speed 3x3x3 speed and magic. i cant wait!


----------



## cubekid (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi guys. Sorry for such a long delay; with the stress of finals, my computer breaking, and all sorts of other stuff, I haven't been able to pay much attention to the competition. But there are a few noteworthy updates to be made:

Our venue has been finalized; our competition will take place in JES 121A. As the competition draws closer, we will put up specific directions about parking and how exactly to get to the venue.
I really have to apologize on this one. We've had a special arrangement with a local Doubletree Hotel for a rate of $129.00 per night per room (up to 4 people) and with breakfast included. Only problem is that the deadline is on 1/30/09, so if you want in on this deal you will have to hurry. There are many other hotels in the area that you are more than welcome to stay at though.
Someone emailed me earlier saying that they wanted to try 4x4x4 Blindfolded. For those of you who are interested, please email me at [email protected], and if we have enough people we will go ahead and make that available at the competition.
 I think that's all for now. If you haven't registered for the competition yet and are planning on attending, please register here: http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/register.php . Other than that, I hope everyone had a great holiday, and see you guys at the competition!
Thanks,
-Sapan Upadhyay


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 8, 2009)

Less than 2 weeks to competition!

I wanna know what 1st place prize is, although that obviously won't affect my attendance to the this, it's my first competition.


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Feb 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Less than 2 weeks to competition!
> 
> I wanna know what 1st place prize is, although that obviously won't affect my attendance to the this, it's my first competition.



There's definately going to be certificates, and possibly trophies for first place. We'll see. I'm going to be there btw.


----------



## cubekid (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea, there will be certificates and trophies of some sort. I'm going to go pick out the trophies in a few days, so we'll see how much the club can afford.

I'll see what else we can pull off, but we're on a tight budget this competition :/


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2009)

If I sign up for 3x3x3 speed and only that, is it possible to add more events later on (before competition, but after pre-registration).

I was singing up finally and then I thought of that and decided to wait.


----------



## cubekid (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea, you can change your mind when you get to the competition. The way we did it last year is that when people paid the registration fee, we confirmed all the information.

So no need to worry, you can change your mind as much as you want, as long as you're sure on competition day


----------



## cubekid (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to give everyone some last minute info before the competition this Saturday (yes, it's already here!). Please download the pdf file from here:

http://tinyurl.com/2009austinspringinfo-pdf
*Please please PLEASE read the pdf in its entirety*; there is vital information about the competition, such as directions to the venue, parking, etc. Also, you may want to print out a copy for yourself so you don't get lost on the way to the competition.

The most important change: *Registration is from 8:00am - 8:50am, and we will start SHARP at 9:00am.* So please leave extra early so that you don't run into any troubles.


If you have any questions at all, I urge you to either email me at *[email protected]*, or call/text me at *(832) 229-8122*. Thanks, and I wish everyone competing the best of luck!
 
-Sapan Upadhyay
TSC President


----------



## Odin (Feb 22, 2009)

2009 Austin Spring was epic! Excellent job Sapan, i can't wait for next year/semseter.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 22, 2009)

Tell me what happened.


----------



## Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

Results are up.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AustinSpring2009


----------



## Feanaro (Feb 24, 2009)

Great job Zach on the crazy fast magic solve!


----------

